# My thoughts on hope and the future :(



## Holly Danielle (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello, I hope you don't mind but I would like to share a very short peom on my thoughts right now ( I wrote it myself ) In the hope that many couples/ladies will understand how I feel.
I have now reached the end after 4 failed IUI treatments and I failed NHS funded IVF....We are only entitled to one IVF down in the southwest and I'm devastated...We are not in a position to pay for another treatment. My heart and thoughts go out to all in the same position as me. Longing for something we so desperately want....


Our hearts will ache with sadness, Secret tears will overflow til one day we may meet.
That silent thought will stay with us even when we sleep.

We will not give up fighting, for you never know, that sometime in the future, what life may bestow.

The greatest gift of life will be treasured in our hearts. Whilst we live ours, your thought will remain within. We only hope that one day a new life will begin…

I had to share my thoughts and thank you so very much for reading


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear that you've reached the end of the road with treatment - and thank you for sharing your lovely poem. It's such a difficult time.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

sending you hugs and best wishes for your journey ahead, where ever it may take you xxxxxxx


----------

